# Wasp jak knife review



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

The picture should be all the review needed. I bought a 3 pack as I’m always looking for better Broadhead and have a hard time shooting the same ones year after year. So many great reviews I decided I would give them a try. 22 yard broadside shot full pass through and full Broadhead failure. Luckily the deer only went 30 yards but I’m done with wasp, I returned the 3 pack to Cabela’s. The kid who was doing returns seemed pretty surprised that I didn’t attempt to clean them off before returning them. 

Side note, I used the wasp drones last year with great success. I’m sure this one was just a bad pack but I’m moving on anyways.


----------



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

For some reason I can’t get the harvest photo to load. So let’s just say this hill country deer was in the mid 200s...😉


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

And that's the reason that I do not shoot mechanical broadheads. 

If there is the slightest chance of failure to open, why take the chance?

Nice buck! Congratulations on the kill.

TH


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Trouthunter said:


> And that's the reason that I do not shoot mechanical broadheads.
> 
> If there is the slightest chance of failure to open, why take the chance?
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------

